# Specialized turbo Levo FSR, Slack geometry?



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently had some health issues, So an ebike is in my future. My current bike is it 2017 Santa Cruz tallboy I love the XC geometry, 68° head tube. The Specialized Turbo Levo FSR 6Fattie is at the top of my list... mostly because of the stealth look. But I notice it has a 66° head tube, seems a bit slack for the trails I ride. I thought the Specialized turbo Levo was based on the Stumpjumper FSR Comp Carbon 6Fattie that has a 67° head tube. The Hardtail turbo is 67. 66 head tube on the Specialized Turbo Levo FSR, is this a typo?


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't think it's a typo. The previous model was 67° and now 66.1°, it's more or less the trend for every bike, no?

From the beginning it had a slacker angle than the Stumpjumper "to compensate for the weight and higher bottom bracket height.

There are now many other models with integrated design but not sure the geometry is much different...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

You don't want a crap load of torque on a tight HA. I've owned 2. The HA is not an issue.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I talked with a dealer they mentioned the woman's bike is virtually the same as the men's... The only differences is the seat, grips and it has a 67° head tube.


----------

